# bala sharks solo or schooling?



## ghostgirl (Oct 16, 2010)

I've heard a bunch of people say that bala sharks should be solo.But I also keep reading that they are more of a schooling fish that thrive with 4+. I have 2 and they never leave each others sides. I now have them in a 125 gln and I am thinking about getting 2 more maybe 3. What are your thoughts?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Get a couple more. Balas prefer to be in groups.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Balas are best in groups. Cool little fish.


----------



## ghostgirl (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

We nee some more pics of the balas in there new 'playground' styled tank!!


----------



## UADOLL (May 29, 2009)

*Bala Shark attacking*

Hey there,
I have two bala sharks. I've been noticing lately that the slightly bigger one is attacking & chasing the other one. Has anyone else had this problem? Any ideas what I should do?
Thanks,
Kim


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Thats the reason they should be in groups, if there is 4-5 in total than the aggresion is evened out.. Get a few more but what size is your tank and occupants.. Best to start a thread of your own.


----------



## ghostgirl (Oct 16, 2010)

I just got 3 more balas 3 more male guppies and 3 more female guppies!! they are in quarantine at the moment. I now have 

5 Bala Sharks - Hans, Frans, Ace, Gary and Mary Catherine Gallagher (SNL characters)
3 Nirite snails- Will, Phil and Carlton (fresh Prince of Bel-air characters)
2 neon tetras-Gibbs and Ziva (NCIS characters the only ones that survived the "plague")
9 Adult Guppies- Maxwell, Fran, Maggie, Brighton, Gracie, Niles, CC (also known as Chasity Claire), Val and Morty 
countless guppy fry that are know as live food lol 

The male guppies are all so distinctive from one another Brighton is a powder blue with an "v shaped" tail, Niles looks like a leopard, Morty has a yellow body with bright red tail and Max has a blue body with an orange tail. CC is the bigger purer yellow and Fran has some black mixed in her yellow and she is much smaller and more sedate. Maggie, Gracie and Val are all "clear bodied" with red/orange tails. the only difference in them is their sizes.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

UADOLL said:


> Hey there,
> I have two bala sharks. I've been noticing lately that the slightly bigger one is attacking & chasing the other one. Has anyone else had this problem? Any ideas what I should do?
> Thanks,
> Kim


As fishboy noted, this is a shoaling fish and aggression can occur if not kept in a group. Obviously the tank must be large enough to handle the group though.

We have fish profiles (click on the shaded fish name in posts or use the second tab from the left in the blue bar at the top) and info about numbers and why is included for the fish species. I won't repeat all that.

Byron.


----------

